# Where would YOU go?



## DawnsDK (Sep 11, 2009)

So...
$300 flight voucher(willing to spend about 300 more if need be), 10 days off in April, going alone so plans are completely unhindered by anyone else... 

Where would YOU choose to go in order to find some cool stuff within that time/price frame? I was thinking of flying out to vegas (usually cheap flights) renting a car, and checking out the state parks around there, which are supposedly pretty much devoid of people.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 11, 2009)

southern california is really nice. texas and new mexico are also really nice. i would preferably chose texas over any other state just because i have only been there once.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 11, 2009)

For $300 I'd stay in state. Of coarse Arizona is huge. I'd go somewhere I've not been. SE Az near the NM border or Near the Utah Az border. If you have the vocher you can go to another state. SoCal is nice. Personally I'd trade the vocher for scorpions.  


John


----------



## ahas (Sep 11, 2009)

Cuba' s really cheap.   

Fred


----------



## josh_r (Sep 12, 2009)

shoot, go to mexico. you will see things that most of us have never seen and see many species that are not known to the hobby period. that would be pretty cool!

-josh


----------

